# rmvb to mp4 converter??



## starrrr (Oct 22, 2005)

i trying to encode my rmvb media to mp4 so i can play it on my ps3! anyone knows how i can do this for free?


----------



## timpcg (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Starrr,

You can try following my guide here :

http://cg-tots.blogspot.com/index.html

Regards,
CG


----------

